# New to ATITool...



## Taylor (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently downloaded ATITool 0.25 beta 14 to see if I can pump anything more from my X1600 Pro 512 MB card ( AGP 8x ). First thing I noticed was, at idle, as I write this, my GPU temp is reading 66C, the temp chip is reading 49C, 39% fan speed, ( not sure which fan this is referring to...card fan?) From what I have been reading, this GPU temp is too high...I no case on the system right now trying to get the temp lower. When I tried out ATITool for the first time, I tried Max core, ( stock was 500/ mem was 405 ) as it ran, the temp got to 79C with no errors after about 10 minutes, but I decided to abort it till I know better what I have going on here. Any help? Thanks in advance..... Taylor

Stock system...
P4 3.2Ghz ( havent tried clocking this yet either..but would luv a tut to find out how??)
2 Gb RAM
X1600 PRO 512 MB
500W


----------



## Taylor (Sep 9, 2006)

A quick update, 
I was looking more at the options in ATI Tool, and was playing with the fan settings, if I set the fan at a fixed percentage, ( 100% ) the GPU levels off down at 53C. I've set it up for a progressive range , 30% up to 65C, 85% fan over 65C, 100% over 70C. But since this thing is wanting to run hot even at idle, ( 30% fan at idle is sitting at 62C ) I'm worried the fan will be running wide open most of the time trying to cool this thing. Guess I need to think about more cooling? I work for days in 3D modelling apps, texturing and lighting apps and dont want to fry the fan on this card by having it run 100% all the time. Would still like some help overclocking this X1600 Pro agp though. Any takers for a newbie? Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2006)

The fan won't fry from working @ 100% all the time, they're rated for 12v anyway, so it'll last. The only inconvenience is the noise i suppose. I'd definatly reccomend an aftermarket cooler, it will keep the card cooler, and be quieter at the same time. You were right to abort at 79c, that's getting pretty warm. For a short period up to 85c would be safe though, the x1000 cards are very heat tollerant, but please don't hold me to this, there have been a few that have been less tollerant lets say! 

Is the computer an OEM machine, or a custom build? Do you know what motherboard it has? You might be able to overclock your P4. You should be able to get quiet a substantial gain in performance across the board in everything you do.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the response. Yes, the machine is OEM.   A custom will be next spring, ( I hope) but in the mean time I've been upgrading this thing to try to get better performance out of it. It's a two year old Sony Viao desk top, upgraded the power supply, the card twice, RAM upgrade, disk drives. I do 3D modelling, textures, lighting and rendering so I have been trying to get what I can from this thing. All in all, its a good machine for what it is. It has limitations... AGP is one. New cards are for PCI 16 mostly. Sony doesnt use a standard case so just upgrading the power supply was a pain. Anyway, I'm going to try to find a much bigger fan to install in the case side, blowing over the card, so I can maybe get a good profile set in ATI Tool for working on my 3D programs, and a few games. ( Quake 4?)
       Sony refuses to tell you the make of the Mother Board saying its built custom to they're specs. I had a hell of a time trying to update the chip set BIOS. ATi had to direct me to the update they say I needed. What a pain. 
Any help, or suggestions, and tips or how to's for an X1600 Pro from ATI 512 MB would be greatly appreciated. Oh... and overclocking the P4 3.2 processor would be very, very cool. I'm looking at links, but very confused. If anyone can come with a good " how to" it would be a great help. I have heard this P4 can be clocked fairly easily, ( well, for some easily..LOL ) and clocked fairly well. Thanks again and looking forward to hearing from you guys and girls. Thanks... 
Taylor


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you tried looking into softwares that would provide information about your motherboard...? Everest Home Edition is recommended (though it is discontinued). Ask around for the last version. Or you could go to Start--> All Programs --> Accesssories --> System Tools --> System Information. Under System Summary there would be something like

OS Name
Version

Find System Manufacturer and it should show up (Like ATI or NVIDIA or whatever made the board)

Still dont believe that Sony has custom-made a mobo. Suprising to hear it for the first time. (or probably i'm slow on news X_x) Hope that helps..


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, I've been through all that. Its not really a custom board, its made to they're specs. Generic but made exclusively for them with no references to outside vendors. There is no ID numbers to reference on the board, I've been through that with other people as well. Usually you can look at an ID on the board and search for it in data bases to see what manufacturer and chip set was used. In device manager, its just labeled Intel, so ATI directed me to an update for the chip set, although they could not verify it was for this specific board. But thanks for the responses. believe me, when the rep on the phone from ATI cant even figure out the board manufacture and model, or even verify the chip set, you know its going to be messy to fool with. 
Thanks all.
Taylor


----------



## Agility (Sep 11, 2006)

Just throw the motherboard back to thier face and tell them to identify it. Customers are always right


----------



## Taylor (Sep 12, 2006)

Not in Sony's case.


----------

